# 23 weeks



## tabbicles (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi all

23 weeks today and growing nicely. Bump very similar to 1st baby so not too big 
Hba1c was 6.8 so I have gone down another 0.1 (Yey) ha ha!
Noticing blood sugars starting to creep up now so adjusting all over!  I have low blood pressure which they seem happy with. Anyway just wanted to share as it's been quiet lately! X


----------



## Northerner (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm so pleased to hear everything is on track tabbicles  Hope you manage to keep the ever-changing levels under control, it sounds like you have done a good job so far


----------



## Bloden (Jul 1, 2014)

Well done so far tabbicles! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Cleo (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow ! You're 23 weeks already ?!? Can't believe it's gone by so fast ! 
Well done you !  xx


----------



## tabbicles (Jul 2, 2014)

I know amazing! Only 2.5 months left at work eeekkkk! Cleo how's it going?! X


----------



## Cleo (Jul 3, 2014)

Only 2.5 more months ?!? Wow ! 
Do you know if you're having a boy or girl? 
I'm doing well thanks .... Loving every moment and seeing my little boy grow and change each day!  it was worth all the hard work and I'd do it all again.   He's 3 months now so I've started taking him to mum and baby yoga, and will start swimming and other activities (music, story time etc)

Are you planning in breast feeding ? I'm BFing, at the beginning it was a bit of a faff but now it's all good - amazing the effect it has on my blood sugars - almost feel like a "non diabetic" lol.

Is this your first ? 

Xx


----------



## tabbicles (Jul 3, 2014)

Ah you've got me all excited!  Glad you seem to be really enjoying it  
This is number 2 for me so although life is very hectic now with work and a nearly 4 year old I feel like I know what  I'm doing this time so determined to enjoy it (rather than being a nervous wreck). I breast fed last time and fell quite easy into it so was lucky, def doing it again. Not uncommon to be sat there drinking Lucazade while baby drinking! 

More worried about money as got a bigger mortgage now and extra childcare but hey such is life!  I will definitely enjoy my maternity leave we are having a girl, my daughter really wanted a sister so it will be lovely  x


----------

